# CheapYearlyLEB Deals



## Neo (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey,

I created some weeks ago a list where you can found cheap yearly vps deals.
You can also search in it, like KVM/OpenVZ/Memory.
The Site itself is hosted in Sweden at Portlane Networks, You can search atm through over 110 Lowend offers.
Which are only from: Lowendbox/VPSBoard, so mostly no scam but we cannot  guarantee it.
And here it is: http://list.lowendserv.net/  or http://list.lowendserv.com/

I try to update it daily and check for offers there out of stock/broken url's... and put new offers in it.
If you found a good offer you can send it me and i will add it.

Feedback wanted.

Thanks


----------



## MannDude (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice! I like it. Good job.


----------



## switsys (Jan 4, 2014)

Good 1 !


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 4, 2014)

Just want to throw our plans into the mix: https://securedragon.net/openvz.php


----------



## willie (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice.  I notice the "50 (euro) cent" Prometeus Dallas server has a wrong conversion to USD price (should be 7.80 iirc).

I'd have a somewhat lower cutoff for "cheap", like 20-30 usd/year.  Some of the higher priced plans listed are just crazy.

Might want to have a column for payment options. 

I think you should write NAT instead of Nat, since Nat sounds like an abbreviation for "natural".

Added: you should know http://lowendstock.com/ is also out there and is pretty similar.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

6Euros are 8USD, i just updated it back to Euros.

Cut off would be 48USD, but offers like Australia are ok for 52USD per Year its still cheap when you look what would cost a box in Australia.

As i know has everyone host paypal, but i think about it.

Updated.

I know but that is a list only for LEB/VPSBoard and updated daily so invaild links get removed.


----------



## libro22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very helpful, I hope you can maintain this site longer.


----------



## Melon (Jan 5, 2014)

Just want to point out that it should be '£00.00' and not '00.00£'.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, but basically i say 5$ not $5 so i would not change it.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice site but you need to get the datacenter details correct. For instance Crissic might be based out of Missouri but their servers are in Jacksonville Florida.

I like the simplistic design it works really well for me and I am betting for some others. I hope you keep up the good work as this is a site I will continue use.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be fixed.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 5, 2014)

Neo said:


> Ok, but basically i say 5$ not $5 so i would not change it.


Stubborn ain't 'ya?

Dude, it looks retarded...heed good advice.


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat is the German style, for example: http://www.hetzner.de

I would like to keep it and its not retarted only why the thing is not at the front.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 5, 2014)

If the site's in German you should format it for German. If the site's in English you should format it for English.


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 6, 2014)

u should change country to location..


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2014)

Booth Updated, more suggestions?

I will add a report form and a Database backend in the next days.


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 6, 2014)

well as you have whole lot of entries dropdown filters would be nice


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2014)

Neo said:


> As i know has everyone host paypal, but i think about it.


What I mean is, some of us prefer not to use paypal if we can help it.  I know almost everyone accepts paypal but it would be nice to know which hosts also accept other methods.  Thanks.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2014)

So, dropdown filters added.

*Todo:*

- Database backend (report form/DailyServerDeals integration/maybe second Webserver)

- Payment row/details

- Uplink speed?

- Ipv6 Support

- Short TOS

Something that should be added?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

Neo said:


> Something that should be added?


DailyServerDeals 'plan finder' intergration  (http://dailyserverdeals.com/find/)

Maybe a little thing to hover over that will display a tooltip of what is 'unique' abotu each provider. A run of the mill provider with nothing particularly unique will show nothing. However one that does, like, cheap licensing for products or offers a free SSL certificate or something will display in the notification box. Maybe have a owned or rented hardware criteria, not that it's a huge deal but both have benefits both for the provider and the client.

If I come up with something else, I'll let you know.


----------



## Melon (Jan 6, 2014)

tl;dr of TOS would be nice. Just ticks/crosses for IRC/IRCd/Adult/P2P.


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2014)

This is starting to sound too fancy.  I'd leave out uplink speed since it's just a marketing statistic.  I've never seen a VPS including an expensive one, that can actually saturate its uplink.

Maybe it's simplest to put the whole thing on a wiki page, instead of doing some fancy database backend.  That makes it easy for other people to contribute directly instead of having to add a user upload function, etc.


----------



## Neo (Jan 6, 2014)

@willie

The Software we use for this table supports Mysql and without, so integration is not a big thing.

I will add a Report/Submission form, when we have the Mysql Backend.

Because of the Uplink speed, some other opinions from other users?

@Melon i put it on the todo list.

@MannDude good idea, on todo list.


----------



## Neo (Jan 16, 2014)

*Short Update:*

- Ipv6 support is now added

- The List gets now automatically every 6 Hours checked by a software to ensure that the list is UpToDate

- I will not add the Uplink Speed, for now

- Database backend will not added for now because of some problems with the mysql solution for the list itself, if someone wants to help me feel free to contact me.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Might I suggest adding an RSS feed? I know a lot of people who utilize LEBs that love RSS feeds to monitor for good deals. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Neo (Jan 16, 2014)

@JuJoe ok i will add a RSS feed today, the software will also add offers there back in stock to the rss feed.

The list should also be updated now every 2 Hours instead of 6 Hours.


----------



## Neo (Jan 17, 2014)

http://list.lowendserv.net/rss.xml done.


----------



## Neo (Apr 20, 2014)

Small update:

- I created a Twitter account for the page instead of rss: https://twitter.com/Lowendserv

Will be updated at least onetime every day if new offers are on LEB/VPSBoard or something is back in stock

- DNS changed to Rage4 also added a second server for HA


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 20, 2014)

hmm leb link is also in the twitter feed... -1..


----------



## HostXNow (Apr 23, 2014)

Good sites


----------



## VPSUser2014 (Apr 26, 2014)

How about some kind of rating system, stars maybe, to indicate a good host versus bad host?

Getting a good deal is important, but a $15 a year server is no good to me to if I spend $50 worth of my time sorting out issues, or having to move to another provider etc.


----------



## Neo (Apr 26, 2014)

I already removed GreenValueHost;MyCustomHosting offers because of bad experince from costumers just to protect them to buy there. Yeah it is a good idea some person offered me to integrate this raiting system in it but he dosent responded to me anymore, will work out something.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 27, 2014)

How do we submit our company to be added to the list?


----------



## Neo (Apr 27, 2014)

Drop a PM with your latest offers and i will add you.


----------



## Neo (Aug 17, 2014)

Some Updates:

- We switched to Rage4, 2 Servers so we have basically HA
- Updated our Website to new style, also updated the software itself
- We reached 300+ offers and 390 tracked offers (from 3,95$ Yearly)
- Also added Searchtags for example EU to make it easier for you to find stuff
- We enabled SSL, https://list.lowendserv.net/ or https://lowendserv.net

- We added a Changelog http://list.lowendserv.net/changelog.php so you can view all changes we made on the list, also from the Bot which checkes the list every 2 hours.


----------



## RosenHost (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah those "flagged" providers

Most of them have sth in common as far as I can remember from LET.


----------

